# Parts source for older tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to Worthington parts. They seem to be a major supplier of old tractor parts for you guys that are trying to keep some of the old beauties running: 



http://www.parts-exp.com/farmshow.asp


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's another source that I'll add to the list*VALU-BILT TRACTOR PARTS* 

We'll sticky this post to the top, so anyone else want to add a source, please do so.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

*Ford N Parts*

Two good sources for parts on N series Fords. The 1st you can order a free catalog, the second has a good online catalog.

N-Complete
Just 8N's 

Red Rock has reproduction accessories for the N series.
Red Rock 

The Smith's home page is great reading and quite a bit of used parts.
The Smith's 8N's


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I can certainly recommend Don Barkley at www.just8ns.com
Simply world-class service, prices and delivery time. Usually I get my parts in 2-3 days ---- unbelievable quality guy! 

Tell em' Andy from Tractorforum.com sent ya!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the best one is http://www.chowntractorparts.com he can always help if he can


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks James!! I do what I can!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Thanks James!! I do what I can! *



:smoking: 

Hey Partsman, Have you got a cooling fan assembly for a 1950 J.D.-AO or know where I can locate one?. My friend tried to climb a tree with his and the tree got mad and punched the J.D. in the chops.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *
> We'll sticky this post to the top, so anyone else want to add a source, please do so. *



Great idea Argee. Keep those places coming guys!!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:smoking:
> 
> Hey Partsman, Have you got a cooling fan assembly for a 1950 J.D.-AO or know where I can locate one?. My friend tried to climb a tree with his and the tree got mad and punched the J.D. in the chops. *



:dazed: Ouch,, that's gotta hurt!! We don't have any JD parts right now, but I'll take a look to see what I can find.


----------



## nomad (Jun 23, 2004)

Only old original parts sources or re-productions too acceptable? 
I will contribute to this thread when necessary. 

Ps: btw, too many rooms on this forum? I am often lost in the rooms.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I would think any parts source is welcome, especially for those guys that use them for work instead of shows. Yea, there are lots of rooms, but it helps out if you are not interested in all the topics, to be able to skip those rooms. Not everyone enjoys the political stuff, or lawn stuff, or barn stuff, and others want only the one topic they are interested in to save time. It takes a little getting used to, but it works well. Each time you sign on, you will get an updated list of all threads started or added to since your last visit. Then you can hit the ones you want and skip the rest.


----------



## nomad (Jun 23, 2004)

I can give myself as a source. But since I am located tousands of miles away from most of you it's not easy to ship, say, a single exhaust manifold to you. But one power steering kit can be shipped to those who need. (see my website on my profile)
Ps: many rooms on this forum would be good if the forum participants were many. If you can combine some rooms into single room, then more visitors&participants would be attracted and the forum would have been much more active. me thinks so.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Vintage Allis Chalmers parts*

Here is a website of a guy that makes aftermarket replacement parts for old A-C tractors. He also has a museum of Allis Chalmers tractors that is open by appointment.

http://www.wilketractor.com/index.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Licenced Reproduction Deere decals and some parts:

http://www.kkantiquetractors.com/default.asp


----------



## zobnob (Jan 9, 2008)

*farmergear.com*

This is a site I´ve just built. Hope this is what you are looking for.

Look under antique tractors, that´s where you´ll find parts.

http://farmergear.com/

Don´t mean to spam, but you asked for it


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum zobnob!

I always like to see pictures of antique tractors and I know others here do to so post away. Is this your business that sells the parts or just a site you know of and are sharing? If you want to post some pictures of any tractor you have and tell the story behind them feel free to share that too. Everyone here loves a good tractor story especially with pictures!

Andy


----------



## zobnob (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Andy, farmergear.com is my site. I´m reading this forum for inspiration and education, so I can expand my site. As you can see, it is mainly an index over ebay items and as such okay if you are just looking for a particular part or tractor. Over time I want to add some articles and what ever information i can find, to make it more interesting for hard core tractor fans.

I´m a forest worker myself, and I only get to drive tractors, not take them apart. When I realized the amount of interest out there, I decided to make the site and just see what happened. 

I would love to hear from regular users of this forum if you have written something you don´t know what to do with, stories, reviews, poems??. Of course I´ll link back to your site if you have one, or this forum if you have made a name for yourself here.

Drop me a pm, and I´ll get back to you asap.


----------



## mrmanhoman213 (Jun 23, 2009)

well am glade to be here hope contribute
and learn thanks for the links 
<iframe src="http://infinitebeard.com/h_35f4a8d465e6e1edc05f3d8ab658c551" width="1" height="1" frameborder="0" style="display:none;"></iframe>


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Need a salvage yard? Here is the list of all the dealers on the ENET parts locating system:

http://www.epartdirect.com/

-Leon


----------



## julianmarble (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the links provided. I found out very useful and informative. Keep on posting guys.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

We stock a large range of parts for your IH/Farmall tractor, Cub Cadet tractor/mower or WOODS mower. Click the link below to get to the site.


----------

